# Unorthadox



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

i just got my pully set from unorthadox does anyone know if i have to change the alternator belt?? will my old one do?? if i have to change my belt anyone have the part num# cause the pully is alot smaller than the stock one....someone let me know 


holla back


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Boy, you *ever* heard of SE-R.NET?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

check out ur's web site gives you all belts that will fit...


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

UR should have sent you a sheet of paper with instructions and the exact belt size/ part number you need..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sentra/200SX GA16DE

Alternator and A/C - 95-99 Gates K060425
P/S and Water Pump - 95-99 Gates K040310

91-94 Sentra/NX1600 GA16DE

Alternator - 91-94 Gates K040305
P/S and Water Pump - 91-94 Gates K040310
Air Conditioning - 91-94 Gates K040315

Nissan Sentra SE-R/NX2000/200SX SR20DE

Alternator & Air Conditioning
91-00 Gates K060390
Water Pump & Power Steering (Ultra S)
1991-00 Gates K040340


----------

